# YA(middle grade) romance: The Kiss Dare! (FREE on Kindle Unlimited)



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

*With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

FREE YA ROMANCE: The Kiss Dare!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8










*
With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!*

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

YA ROMANCE: The Kiss Dare!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8










*
With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!*

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get The Kiss Dare FREE on Kindle Unlimited today!

This short read it sure to be a perfect break from your day to day life!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Currently rated #142 on the YA short stories best sellers list!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

This short romance read is sure to keep you entertained this weekend! Download your copy today, FREE on Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

This YA romance is FREE today and tomorrow. Get your FREE copy now:

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Check out this book for teens and middle schoolers today! Also, The Kiss Dare will be produced on audio book SOON! Stop by soon for more info! Or in the mean time pick up the book in kindle or Kindle Unlimited format NOW!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

End your black Friday shopping with a FREE Kindle Unlimited read: The Kiss Dare!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

I am happy to announce that The Kiss Dare is currently being recorded on audio book! This title will be out just after the first of the year. I cannot wait to share it with you all! In the mean time, feel free to download the kindle version and get reading today!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get ready for the new year with this sweet and innocent read! Perfect for middle schoolers, or romance lovers of all ages! This sweet and short read is sure to be a great time!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Get your copy of The Kiss Dare, free all weekend, or FREE all the time on Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

The Kiss Dare is a short and sweet and cute book that is perfect for any evening at home! Read it now for FREE on Kindle! Also, the book will be released as an audio book in a few short months! Stay tuned for more info to follow!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Read The Kiss Dare now for a sweet and fun YA romance! This middle grade contemporary is sure to put a smile on your face as you follow Bre after she recieves her first ever kiss dare! Watch the book trailer now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKJDOV8qgmY


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

The Kiss Dare is a perfect weekend read! Pick it up tonight and get to know Bre, an 8th grader with a problem! When Bre gets a dare to kiss someone at her school before the last dance of the school year, her whole world is turned upside down! Read more in this sweet middle grade romance!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

THE KISS DARE is FREE on Kindle today for all readers! Or, enjoy the book for free any day with your Kindle Unlimited subscription!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013CJEZEC?keywords=dana%20burkey&qid=1457115983&ref_=sr_1_8&sr=8-8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Enjoy The Kiss Dare, a middle grade romance, for FREE as a Kindle Unlimited member!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

With just days until the final dance of the school year, The Kiss Dare is in full effect! Every year at Central Grove Middle School the week before the last dance is all about the dares. What 7th and 8th graders will be dared to kiss their fellow classmates? The "game" is usually played by the popular kids, so when a telltale black envelope falls out of Bre's locker on Tuesday morning she finds herself face to face with her first kiss dare and her first kiss. Is the dare really for her? Who will she be dared to kiss? Can she pretend she never received it? With her sisters stories of consequences faced for not following through with the dares, Bre knows she needs to open her envelope and take the challenge head on. But, when she sees who she has to kiss, she knows it will change everything for good. Find out who Bre is dared to kiss, and if she can complete the dare before time runs out. The Kiss Dare is sure to be a sweet read for anyone looking for a short summer romance!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Read The Kiss Dare for FREE on Kindle today!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

This fun middle grade romance is FREE today on Kindle for all readers, as well free every day for Kindle Unlimited members!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

In celebration of the release of my new book Learning to Fly, pick up this title as well as almost all of my other books for FREE this weekend!!


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

End your summer with a cute and sweet middle grade romance! It is sure to be a fun and quick read, and is FREE for all Kindle Unlimited members!

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey/dp/1523330902/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

FREE for all Kindle Unlimited readers, this cute summer romance is perfect for middle grade readers, or readers of any age!

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

This sweet middle grade romance is now also on audio book! Pick it up at Amazon now, FREE for all kindle unlimited subscribers!

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Teen-Love-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

Short, cute, and sweet! Check out The Kiss Dare now!

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Dana-Burkey/dp/1523330902/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## DanaCBurkey (May 27, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Teen-Love-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

Fall in love with this CUTE and SWEET middle grade romance today!

https://www.amazon.com/Kiss-Dare-Teen-Love-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B013CJEZEC/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------

